# Bush VGA webcam drivers



## forsaken

I recently bought a Bush VGA webcam, but my computer wouldn't read the disc that came with it, with the drivers on it, so I can't use it. I've looked all over the internet for the drivers, but with no success. Could anyone help me out?


----------



## ScOuT

Wow...I just looked for about 5 minutes to find "Bush" homepage...I don't think they even have a home page. I found their products for sale on several websites. I am not sure what you can do...return it and buy another from a company that actually has a web page maybe?


----------



## MMM

Recently purchased product will come with warranty, simply take it back and exchange for another one.


----------



## fastdude

MMM said:


> Recently purchased product will come with warranty, simply take it back and exchange for another one.



Best option^^ It sounds like the disc is faulty. Can your PC read other discs?


----------

